# Pigeon behavior advice. Male vs Female



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Hello, I'm new too this community and really enjoy all the great information i've read. I do have a question and can't really find the answer. I just got two beautiful satinette pigeons from a breeder who has over 200 birds. He told me that I have a young male and female which(if everything goes well) should start to mate and lay eggs in about two or three months. Well upon getting home and putting them in their new home I noticed that they started pecking at eat other like one was saying "get out of my space". My question is, will a male fight with a female over territory or do I have two males? On night one Pigeon "A" (i haven't named them yet) started chasing Pigeon "B" in an aggressive manner(not like it wanted to mate) and started to make that pigeon sound(can you tell I know nothing about pigeons) so I figured it was the male just being bossy. Today however it was the complete opposite. Pigeon "B" would lay next to the food and rush pigeon "A" and make the same sound. Will a female make that sound also??? The breeder told me they might just be trying to show each other who's boss but I just assumed if they were of the opposite sex that they would not do that. I've tried sexing them my self by feeling the two bones between their legs and I can't really tell the difference in the spacing. But them again, I am in no way an expert. It was a loooong drive to the breeders house and I would hate to trade one of them in besides I love them both and don't have the heart to do that. Am I just being paranoid??? I would like to trust that the breeder knows what he's talking about. If someone could please share their thoughts I would really appreciate it.
Thanks 
Jimmy
p.s(I'll post some pic's soon)


----------



## Pip Logan (Oct 6, 2009)

I think clear pics of the birds may help I.D. them.


----------



## boneyrajan.k (Jul 15, 2010)

As u know its hard to tell the sex from physical appearance,usually the males make the cooing sound,but females can also make this sound in certain situations.
CHECK out this thread,it may be helpful to u...
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/can-you-tell-male-from-female-5146.html


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks.. OK so it turned out I actually had two females....The breeder had no Idea what he was talking about. He basically went through all his satinettes to find me a male....we found the most obvious one and he told me I would just have to wait and see?!? Anyways the new male I got is not as beautiful as the female I traded him in for but I'm not one to judge...He is just as loving... I instantly saw that my new pair got along way better then the two females and are now joined at the hip. I did find this link on how to sex them and I think I finally found a fool proof way(worked for me anyways) check out this video and try it...it works!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI08CBGq6Aw
Oh and I'll post some pic's next...Thanks again


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

Here are my two Satinettes the Female(all white-first pic) is named Aurora and the Male is all white with two small patches of grey on his tale feathers(can't really see in this pic) I named him Gabriel.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

The first one looks like a female to me. Do they make noises when you pick them up?? My females makes a grunting noise.


----------



## blacksheep (May 8, 2010)

jimmydman21 said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI08CBGq6Aw
> Oh and I'll post some pic's next...Thanks again


I can't wait to get home and try this. This is just awsome if it indeed works. Thank you for the link!


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

ValencianFigs said:


> The first one looks like a female to me. Do they make noises when you pick them up?? My females makes a grunting noise.


Yes, the first pic is of the female..and yes she grunts LOL


----------



## jimmydman21 (Dec 2, 2010)

blacksheep said:


> I can't wait to get home and try this. This is just awsome if it indeed works. Thank you for the link!


Yup...Let me know if its true for you too....


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

Some males will grunt too.


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

jimmydman21 said:


> Yes, the first pic is of the female..and yes she grunts LOL


Males grunt too but, females don't coo as much, so if you have a true pair you can see the difference by the male cooing a lot and the female grunts when you pick her up, and she might be vocal though so it is confusing. And the males are a bit more bulkier if you hold them you can sometimes tell. But this can also be false, pigeons vary a lot. I always knew I had a pair but it got conffirmed when they laid two eggs


----------



## NewWithPidgies (Apr 20, 2015)

jimmydman21 said:


> Thanks.. OK so it turned out I actually had two females....The breeder had no Idea what he was talking about. He basically went through all his satinettes to find me a male....we found the most obvious one and he told me I would just have to wait and see?!? Anyways the new male I got is not as beautiful as the female I traded him in for but I'm not one to judge...He is just as loving... I instantly saw that my new pair got along way better then the two females and are now joined at the hip. I did find this link on how to sex them and I think I finally found a fool proof way(worked for me anyways) check out this video and try it...it works!
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sI08CBGq6Aw
> Oh and I'll post some pic's next...Thanks again


Hello. I think the video has been removed. Please tell me what it was about. I have 4 pigeons. 2 supposed to be males and the other two females. But I'm not really sure and I'd like to be. 
Ash here.


----------

